# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  تشكلية شموع من اللون الابيض...

## زينة

منقوووووووووووووووول

----------


## حلم حياتي

*مشكورة زينه على الشموع الجميلة
كتيييييير حلوة*

----------


## N_tarawneh

على قولة ساره ...

واوووووووووووووووووو ... :Db465236ff: 

بس بصراحة شكل الشمع بشهي ، يا سلام عليه شغل مزه مع رغيف خبز ... :Db465236ff: 

شكرا ً يا زينة ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32:  :Icon32: 
يسلموا ايديكي زينه والله انهم روعه

----------


## zain

[QUOTE=زينة;66157][CENTER][IMG]1.jpg






[]]http://helwa.maktoob.com/HelwaImages/Articles/HelwaGallery/15362.jpg[/IMG]

عنجد كتيييييييييييير حلوين like u baby وانا كتير عجبتني هالشمعة thans soooooooooooooooooooooooo much zozoooooooo

----------


## معاذ ملحم

خلص بس يطفي الضوء عندنا 

بطلب منك شمعه

والله حلوين  

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا يا زينه حلوين كثير

----------


## ayman

هذول بس للمنظر ما بنقدر نستعملهم ؟؟؟؟

شكلهم غالي

----------


## saousana

مشكورة زينة 
انا بحب الشموع كتير 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زينة

اشكر كل من : 
سوسن، ايمن، محمد قسايمة، 
معاذ ملحم، زين ، مها، نادر ، حلم حياتي

اشكركم على ردوكم الجميلة وتفاعلكم مع الموضوع 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## coconut

[imgr]http://helwa.maktoob.com/HelwaImages/Articles/HelwaGallery/15367.jpg[/imgr]تخيلتها لابسة كيمونو kimono :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

حلووووووين

شكرا

----------

